# Caliper Bracket Bolt Replacement?



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get a replacement for a broken front caliper bracket bolt? My buddy is a mechanic and he said he's pretty sure it's M12x1.25 but the local autoparts store doesn't have anything in that size/thread. I plan to go to my local dealership tomorrow but I'm concerned they're going to tell me they have to order it. Anyone know where I can get a replacement bolt quickly?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your local dealer should have em....


----------

